# Sie dopen doch auch...?



## trailblaster (1. Juni 2007)

Krass! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir das passieren würde.
Ich musste nur kurz etwas am Rad richten und wurde dann von 
einer Renterwandergruppe auf Doping angesprochen und das 
als Hobbybiker ohne rasierte Beine usw. OK, in ihren Augen gibt
es da wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied. Meine Antwort auf ihre
Aussagen war, dass ich ja für meinen Sport nicht bezahlt werde 
und somit überhaupt kein Sinn im Doping liegt konnte mir auch 
nicht helfen. Gut dann fahre ich eben gedopt. Irgendwas ist immer
im Blut, kannenweise Kaffee...    

Wem von euch ist es den ähnlich ergangen?
Was haltet ihr vom Seelen-Striptease der vergangenen Tage?
Frage Nr. 1 würde mich aber mehr interessieren über den Rest
ist wohl schon genug geredet worden.


----------



## aka (1. Juni 2007)

Wie alt waren sie - die haben in ihrer Jugend bestimmt auch Kriegsverbrechen begangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (1. Juni 2007)

schwierig zu sagen? wahrscheinlich so zwischen 60 und 70!


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (1. Juni 2007)

dopst du etwa nicht ?


----------



## keroson (1. Juni 2007)

jeder 10te der in die mukibude geht hat schonmal Kontakt mit Dping gehabt... wir können ja mal abzählen ich bin Nr1 ich geh dort regelmässig hin, wenn sich jetzt 9 weitere melden hat einer gedopt  
Und des hat nix damit zu tun, dass man für irgendwas bezahlt wird...

Aber es stimmt schon, es gibt in Deutschland so einen generalverdacht das alle (Leistungs)sportler gedopt sind. Ist auch ne ziemlich gute Ausrede fürt die ganze Couchpotatos keine Sport zu machen, weil "die" ja sowieso alle dopen...

Wobei, es gibt auch bei den Mtbikern Sportlern, (ohne jetzt Namen zu nennen) die sind bei localen rennen richtig gut, und bei Bundesliga Rennen, oder sonstigen Rennen wo es Doping Kontrollen gibt, kacken die plötzlich ab.. (zufall??? wohl kaum)

Ps: ich mach nächstes Frühjahr 3 Wochen Traingslager in China, irgendwo dort im "Busch", wer kommt mit???


----------



## Schafschützer (1. Juni 2007)

Die Senioren sollen den Mund mal nicht so weit aufreißen! Wenn ich mir jeden Tag morgens, mittags und abends vom Blutverdünner über Asthmamittel und Entzündungshemmer die ganze Palette der Pharmaindustrie reinpfeiffen würde - natürlich auf Rezept -, wäre ich beim Thema Doping aber mal ganz still.


----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juni 2007)

ey man nix gegen asthmamittel


----------



## keroson (1. Juni 2007)

Astham.....tse












....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Juni 2007)

jeder 10te der in die mukibude geht hat schonmal Kontakt mit Dping gehabt... wir können ja mal abzählen ich bin Nr1 ich geh dort regelmässig hin, wenn sich jetzt 9 weitere melden hat einer gedopt  
Und des hat nix damit zu tun, dass man für irgendwas bezahlt wird...

Also ich geh nie in die Muckibude, hab beim körperlich arbeiten öfter mal einiges an Krafttraining. 

Aber es stimmt schon, es gibt in Deutschland so einen generalverdacht das alle (Leistungs)sportler gedopt sind. Ist auch ne ziemlich gute Ausrede fürt die ganze Couchpotatos keine Sport zu machen, weil "die" ja sowieso alle dopen...

Ja seh ich auch so, und Leuten die garnicht MTB fahren und auch kein Sport machen denen ists dann egal obs ein Profi- oder Amatuer- oder Hobbyfahrer ist, sie hören viel vom Doping und dann sind eh alle gedopt.
Ist halt bequem und sie kommen sich nicht so lasch vor, da sie denken, dass das meiste der Leistung aus dem Doping kommt. 

Wobei, es gibt auch bei den Mtbikern Sportlern, (ohne jetzt Namen zu nennen) die sind bei localen rennen richtig gut, und bei Bundesliga Rennen, oder sonstigen Rennen wo es Doping Kontrollen gibt, kacken die plötzlich ab.. (zufall??? wohl kaum)



Ps: ich mach nächstes Frühjahr 3 Wochen Traingslager in China, irgendwo dort im "Busch", wer kommt mit???

 Du Schlingel   

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juni 2007)

trailblaster schrieb:


> Wem von euch ist es den ähnlich ergangen?



Ich bin die Tage mit dem Bike aus der Stadt gefahren, als eine Gruppe Leute auch was von EPO hinter mir her rief. Da war ich dann auch erstmal baff. Vielleicht lag's auch an meinem Trikot, hatte farblich etwas Ähnlichkeit mit den Telekomklamotten. 
Dabei ist mein einziges Dopingmittel Schokolade  .


----------



## Hardraider (2. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> jeder 10te der in die mukibude geht hat schonmal Kontakt mit Dping gehabt... wir können ja mal abzählen ich bin Nr1 ich geh dort regelmässig hin, wenn sich jetzt 9 weitere melden hat einer gedopt
> Und des hat nix damit zu tun, dass man für irgendwas bezahlt wird...
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon, es gibt in Deutschland so einen generalverdacht das alle (Leistungs)sportler gedopt sind. Ist auch ne ziemlich gute Ausrede fürt die ganze Couchpotatos keine Sport zu machen, weil "die" ja sowieso alle dopen...
> ...



wie kommst du auf solche fakten und zahlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (2. Juni 2007)

Studie des Robert Koch Institutes zusammen mit dem Statistischen Bundesamtes zu  Doping beim Freizeit und Breitensport (seite 15.) Link (pdf Datei)

hier der Ausschnitt
_...In der Studie in Süddeutschland wurden 1.802
Fragebögen in 113 Fitnessclubs verteilt. Mit 621
Antworten (62,8 % Männer, 37,2 % Frauen) lag
der Rücklauf bei 34,5 %. In 13,5 % (3,9 % Frauen,
19,2 % Männer) der beantworteten Fragebögen
wurde ein Missbrauch von Dopingsubstanzen zugegeben
[38]. Auch die übrigen Ergebnisse sind
ähnlich den Ergebnissen der Multicenter-Studie..._

zu den Localen BIke-Grössen die bei Bl- Rennen immer abka***; es fällt einfach auf wen man sich mal die Ergebnisslisten der letzten Jahre anschaut. 
Dazu hab ich mir meine Meinung gebildet, wenn andere anderst denken ist da für mich OK.

Kommt jetzt einer mit nach China, hab dort auch n Ort mit mtbike Strecke und ner billigen Apotheke gefunden (Trainieren die Chinesinnen dort auch??? )

Gruß


----------



## xcbiker88 (2. Juni 2007)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ich bin die Tage mit dem Bike aus der Stadt gefahren, als eine Gruppe Leute auch was von EPO hinter mir her rief. Da war ich dann auch erstmal baff. Vielleicht lag's auch an meinem Trikot, hatte farblich etwas Ähnlichkeit mit den Telekomklamotten.
> Dabei ist mein einziges Dopingmittel Schokolade  .



Gibs halt zu dass du das t-mobile trikot anhattest


----------



## Wast (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,

wer dopt denn heutzutage nicht mehr? Jeder hat doch körpereigene Drogen! 


MFG

Wastl


----------



## -MaLi- (11. Juni 2007)

jo ein redbull oder ein kaffe oder eine aspirintablette(bluverdünnung) könnte man ja auch als "doping" bezeichnen, es ist halt nicht so effektiv wie richtiges doping aber es ist nunmal auch eine körperfremde substanz


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Juni 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Gibs halt zu dass du das t-mobile trikot anhattest



Ne, sowas kommt mir definitiv nicht in den Kleiderschrank. Hätte ich auch vor den ganzen Dopinggeschichten nicht haben wollen. Wenn ich nur an die Heerscharen von Sonntagsradlern mit Bierbäuchen auf Trekkingbikes denke, die vor nicht allzu langer Zei noch in den Klamotten unterwegs waren... :kotz: 

Die Tage bin ich 'ne RTF gefahren, da gab's zum Teil auch Sprüche aus vorbeifahrenden Autos. Langsam geht es mir echt auf die Nerven.

Doping im Radsport ist schon übel, aber wahrscheinlich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. In den meisten anderen Sportarten, in denen es um Geld geht, wird es bestimmt ebenfalls unerlaubte Mittelchen zur Leistungssteigerung geben. Stellt sich die Frage, ob jetzt endlich richtig dagegen vorgegangen wird oder alles weiterläuft wie bisher, wenn sich die WOgen erst geglättet haben.


----------



## 328 (11. Juni 2007)

Ich wurde letztes Wochenende am Samstag auf offener Straße
von einem mir unbekannten älteren Herren ohne 
jeden Grund ganz plump angepöbelt und am Sonntag gleich
noch mal am Badesee von einer Gruppe ~40 Jähriger.

Ohne jeden Grund, ohne mich zu kennen oder mich je 
gesehen zu haben - einfach so - *KRANK* - einfach nur KRANK.

Vielen dank an alle Medien und sonstige Schmierfinken 
die ihr verfrühtes Sommerloch gestopft haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,
es ist wirklich wahr, dass die Leute durch die Medien einen Hass auf uns Radsportler bekommen haben.

In den letzten Tagen habe ich es deutlich gemerkt. Bin viel mit dem RR auf den Strassen unterwegs und es war keine Seltenheit, wenn Autofahrer plötzlich mit runtergekurbeltem Fenster neben einen fuhren und mich anbrüllten inbezug auf Doping! Anfangs fand ich das noch lachhaft, doch so langsam wird es doch recht nervig. 

Erst gestern fuhr ich zusammen mit meinem Trainingspartner über einen Marktplatz an einer Gruppe Leuten (Alter 25-30) vorbei. Kaum in deren Sichtlinie schrie einer von ihnen:,,Achtung, Achtung! Team Epo ist unterwegs!"  

Egal wo man fährt, egal mit RR oder MTB, die Leute sehen dich im Raddress und fangen an hinterherzuschreien. Schon irgendwie KRASS!


----------



## ccpirat (12. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> es ist wirklich wahr, dass die Leute durch die Medien einen Hass auf uns Radsportler bekommen haben.
> 
> In den letzten Tagen habe ich es deutlich gemerkt. Bin viel mit dem RR auf den Strassen unterwegs und es war keine Seltenheit, wenn Autofahrer plötzlich mit runtergekurbeltem Fenster neben einen fuhren und mich anbrüllten inbezug auf Doping! Anfangs fand ich das noch lachhaft, doch so langsam wird es doch recht nervig.
> ...





Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ist mir in den letzten 2-3 Wochen ganz extrem aufgefallen, das einen wild fremde Leute irgendwas mit Doping, Epo oder Drogen hinterger schreien.
Dabei ist es auch egal ob mit dem RR auf der Straße oder mit dem MTB im Gelände.


mfg georg


----------



## Schafschützer (12. Juni 2007)

Die Leute sind halt einfach enttäuscht und bringen das zum Ausdruck. Irgendwie verständlich.


----------



## tvaellen (12. Juni 2007)

Yoau, ist eben im Moment so. Ging uns (Gruppe von 9 MTBlern) am Wochenende auch so. Mal waren die Bemerkungen humorvoll, so dass man mitlachen konnte, mal einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln. 

Aber giftige Dopingbemerkungen von Leuten mit BMI > 35, Bierflasche in der linken und Zigarette in der rechten Hand stören mich nicht wirklich. 
Neid muss man sich erarbeiten, Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juni 2007)

Ich gehe das offensiv an. Wenn ich mit dem RR unterwegs bin, trage ich meistens  dieses Trikot. Hat häufig den Effekt, dass die Leute schmunzeln oder lachen müssen (falls sie es verstehen) und dabei das Pöbeln vergessen. Die ganze Situation kann man eh nur noch mit Sarkasmus nehmen.

Auf dem MTB wurde ich allerdings bisher noch nicht angepöbelt.


----------



## keroson (12. Juni 2007)

Das triko ist ja mal richtig gut 

Denkanstoss: bei der (Doping)Tour de France wird teilweise 15minuten lang um die 500watt gefahren. Deutsche U23 elite Fahrer steigen bei der Leistungsdiagnose so zwischen 300-450 Watt vom Bike, mehr geht nicht...


----------



## hubabuba (12. Juni 2007)

Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
Für 15 Minuten 500W bräuchte keiner irgenwelche Dopingmittel.
Und die U23-ler bringen einiges mehr an Maximalleistung.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Juni 2007)

_Aber giftige Dopingbemerkungen von Leuten mit BMI > 35, Bierflasche in der linken und Zigarette in der rechten Hand stören mich nicht wirklich. _

Hatte bisher keine solchen "Begegnungen" aber würd mich bei solchen Leuten dann auch net wirklich stören. 

*Neid muss man sich erarbeiten, Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt *

Yes, der Spruch ist echt gut!!   


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Juni 2007)

Krasses Trikot, irgendwie cool   

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> Für 15 Minuten 500W bräuchte keiner irgenwelche Dopingmittel.
> Und die U23-ler bringen einiges mehr an Maximalleistung.





15 min 500 Watt? Bei einen Hobbyradler? Das will ich sehen! 

Der "normale" Radfahrer wird bei ca. 150-200 W Abbruchleistung (3 min durchhalten) an seine Grenzen stossen, ein ambitionierter Hobbyfahrer bei etwa 350-450 W. Spitzensportler (Profi) wird ca. 500 W schon eine Weile durchhalten, kurze Leistungsspitzen von 750-1000 W sind möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (13. Juni 2007)

Kann man das Trikot noch irgendwo bestellen?


----------



## hubabuba (13. Juni 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> 15 min 500 Watt? Bei einen Hobbyradler? Das will ich sehen!
> 
> Der "normale" Radfahrer wird bei ca. 150-200 W Abbruchleistung (3 min durchhalten) an seine Grenzen stossen, ein ambitionierter Hobbyfahrer bei etwa 350-450 W. Spitzensportler (Profi) wird ca. 500 W schon eine Weile durchhalten, kurze Leistungsspitzen von 750-1000 W sind möglich.



Wieso Hobbyradler? Du sprachst ja von TdF Teilnehmern. Und die halten, wie Du ja selbst sagst, 500W eine Weile durch. Dafür brauchen sie kein Doping.
Dein "Denkanstoss" ging was Doping angeht ins Leere.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Wieso Hobbyradler? Du sprachst ja von TdF Teilnehmern. Und die halten, wie Du ja selbst sagst, 500W eine Weile durch. Dafür brauchen sie kein Doping.
> Dein "Denkanstoss" ging was Doping angeht ins Leere.



Der Rekord, was Stundenwattzahlen angeht, hält, glaube ich,immer noch Herr Indurain mit knapp einer Stunde 500 Watt. 

Ich hatte Deinen Beitrag so verstanden, das KEINER für 15 min und 500 W Doping bräuchte, sorry.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Juni 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Kann man das Trikot noch irgendwo bestellen?



Falls das an mich gerichtet war: Ich glaube nicht. Das wurde im letzten Sommer (nach der Skandal-Tour) von einem User auf rennrad-news.de designt und per Sammelbestellung einmal in Auftrag gegeben. Der Link von mir verweist auf den Bestellthread, vielleicht schreibst du dem Threadersteller eine Mail und fragst einfach mal. Mach dir aber keine zu großen Hoffnungen, ein einzelnes nachdrucken zu lassen kommt bestimmt zu teuer.


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Juni 2007)

die 500w mit einem oder mit zwei beinen?


----------



## Sportstudent (15. Juni 2007)

Ohne Worte...



> Frankfurt/M., 14. Juni 2007
> BDR-Sportgericht
> 
> Aufgrund der positiven Analyse der A-Probe auf Fenoterol anlässlich einer Wettkampfkontrolle beim Bundesligarennen XCO am 06.05.07 in Heubach und des Verzichts auf die B-Probe hat der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer e.V. gegen die aktive Sportlerin Ivonne Kraft ein Sportstrafverfahren eingeleitet.
> ...



Noch mehr ohne Worte die Geschichte dazu....


----------



## spudi (17. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Ich bin in voller Radmontur an einen Gockel-Grillwagen gefahren und hab ein halbes bestellt.
Darauf die Frage: "Solls ein gedoptes sein?"

*HAAAHAAA!!* Man war der witzig!

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Sahnie (17. Juni 2007)

spudi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin in voller Radmontur an einen Gockel-Grillwagen gefahren und hab ein halbes bestellt.
> Darauf die Frage: "Solls ein gedoptes sein?"
> ...



Dem hätte ich seinen alten Gockel unbezahlt in den Dreckswagen gepfeffert.


----------



## Gorth (17. Juni 2007)

@Jaypeare: 

Ja war an Dich gerichtet. OK wenn das natürlich ne einmalige Bestellung war, dann ist das natürlich utopisch, dass man das noch bekommt. Danke für den Hinweis!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2007)

spudi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin in voller Radmontur an einen Gockel-Grillwagen gefahren und hab ein halbes bestellt.
> Darauf die Frage: "Solls ein gedoptes sein?"
> ...




Hammer hart!   Die Leuts werden immer dreisster so habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## hubabuba (18. Juni 2007)

Sportstudent schrieb:


> Ohne Worte...
> 
> 
> 
> Noch mehr ohne Worte die Geschichte dazu....



Die Geschichte ist geil.
Analog: ich hab mich am Sack geschnitten und hatte al einziges diese Testosteron Pflaster zur Hand.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (20. Juni 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> @Jaypeare:
> 
> Ja war an Dich gerichtet. OK wenn das natürlich ne einmalige Bestellung war, dann ist das natürlich utopisch, dass man das noch bekommt. Danke für den Hinweis!
> 
> Viele Grüße



Moin,

Du kannst das Trikot (Hose, Jacke usw.) demnächst wieder bestellen. Aktuell steht die zweite Bestellrunde kurz vor der Auslieferung. Aber wie es aussieht, wird es in den nächsten Wochen wieder eine neue Runde geben! Es sind schon wieder einige Interessenten da. Musst halt mal regelmäßig bei Rennrad-news.de reinschauen!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Juni 2007)

Zu dem Thema "Dopinglästermäuler" kann ich nur eins sagen.....

Das sind meist Chips fressende und Bier saufende Zeitgenossen die von Sport und von Doping erst recht keine Ahnung haben.
Selbstverständlich heiße ich den Doping Mist nicht gut und bin auch dagegen, aber die die so daherlabern haben eh noch nie richtig Sport gemacht und daher gehen die mir am Ar$ch vorbei.
Hab mal zu so einem gesagt guck dich erst mal selber im Spiegel an und bring ohne Doping erst mal was auf die reihe denn wer ne Figur wie ein Mülleimer hat sollte erst mal vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren.
In diesem Sinne.....
Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## ficosk8 (26. Juni 2007)

Überall schreien dir *********** irgend ein scheiss...
Ich würde sie gerne auf ein Rad sehen...

Zumindest auf der Strasse ist es doff


----------



## Racer09 (26. Juni 2007)

Hammer was momentan speziell auf der Straße beim Training so abgeht. Letzte Woche ich fahr mit nem Kumpel GA1 Straße nebeneinander durch Remscheid, kommt nen Typ aus nem Hauseingang, der sieht uns im Augenwinkel und sofort diese Reaktion. Springt nen Schritt nach vorne, haut sich mit der einen Hand auf den anderen Oberarm als wolle er sich spritzen, dazu kommt aus seiner hohlen Birne voll laut ```hey doping``. Echt Ultraarme Vorstellung, wir haben uns nur doof angesehen, sind wir im falschen Film. 1.der Typ muß mal richtig hohl gewesen sein und 2. sieht man an der Nuß mal wozu Medien in der Lage sind. der Typ kommt aus seiner Bude, sieht uns und sofort diese Reaktion (für den gabs zwischen Fahrradfahrern und Doping ne direkte Verbindung). Finde das in der Presse und der Öffentlichkeit schön einfach macht, siehste da die Radfahrer, warum werden die Fälle denn im Radsport so bekannt, weil nirgends die Kontrollen deart penibel sind wie hier. Kann mich noch gut ans letzte Jahr erinnern, sag nur Fuentes, wieviel Kunden hatte der? Wieviele waren Radsportler? Alles klar? Da wos um Kohle geht, muß man mit Betrug rechnen und im Radsport gehts um Peanuts im Vergleich zu anderen Sportarten. Nur um auf Fuentes zurückzukommen, hätte denn noch jemand Bock auf Fussball WM gehabt, wenn einige Stars nicht hätten mitspielen dürfen. Kohle ist schön und gut, kann die Leute aber derart versauen, da könnt ich:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hammer was momentan speziell auf der Straße beim Training so abgeht. Letzte Woche ich fahr mit nem Kumpel GA1 Straße nebeneinander durch Remscheid, kommt nen Typ aus nem Hauseingang, der sieht uns im Augenwinkel und sofort diese Reaktion. Springt nen Schritt nach vorne, haut sich mit der einen Hand auf den anderen Oberarm als wolle er sich spritzen, dazu kommt aus seiner hohlen Birne voll laut ```hey doping``. Echt Ultraarme Vorstellung, wir haben uns nur doof angesehen, sind wir im falschen Film. 1.der Typ muß mal richtig hohl gewesen sein und 2. sieht man an der Nuß mal wozu Medien in der Lage sind. der Typ kommt aus seiner Bude, sieht uns und sofort diese Reaktion (für den gabs zwischen Fahrradfahrern und Doping ne direkte Verbindung). Finde das in der Presse und der Öffentlichkeit schön einfach macht, siehste da die Radfahrer, warum werden die Fälle denn im Radsport so bekannt, weil nirgends die Kontrollen deart penibel sind wie hier. Kann mich noch gut ans letzte Jahr erinnern, sag nur Fuentes, wieviel Kunden hatte der? Wieviele waren Radsportler? Alles klar? Da wos um Kohle geht, muß man mit Betrug rechnen und im Radsport gehts um Peanuts im Vergleich zu anderen Sportarten. Nur um auf Fuentes zurückzukommen, hätte denn noch jemand Bock auf Fussball WM gehabt, wenn einige Stars nicht hätten mitspielen dürfen. Kohle ist schön und gut, kann die Leute aber derart versauen, da könnt ich:kotz:



Abgesehen davon was Dir passiert ist, ein sehr schöner Beitrag  

gruß matthias


----------



## trailblaster (27. Juni 2007)

Ich bin ja mal auf die Spiele in Peking gespannt, da werden bestimmt die Nationen mit dem besten Doping alles abräumen. China, Russland und die USA... wenn man sich mal den Frauen MTB Weltcup ansieht... ich hoffe ja immer noch das der Bikesport sauberer ist, aber ich bin skeptisch. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Vielleicht liegen die Kommentare ja auch am Bike, wenn wir uns auf nem Hollandrad ertüchtigen würden dann gäbs die vielleicht nicht.


----------



## damonsta (27. Juni 2007)

Im Leistungssport wird gedopt.


----------



## keroson (27. Juni 2007)

trailblaster schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal auf die Spiele in Peking gespannt, da werden bestimmt die Nationen mit dem besten Doping alles abräumen. China, Russland und die USA... wenn man sich mal den Frauen MTB Weltcup ansieht... ich hoffe ja immer noch das der Bikesport sauberer ist, aber ich bin skeptisch. Was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> Vielleicht liegen die Kommentare ja auch am Bike, wenn wir uns auf nem Hollandrad ertüchtigen würden dann gäbs die vielleicht nicht.



Naja, die Irena K.. gewinnt die Rennen ganz sicher net am Berg, eher wieder wenns berab geht... und det kann man schwer dopen, so viel zu Russland... appropo die wohnt doch hier irgendwo im Süden, und noch was, wieso wohnt n droßer Teil der MTbike Weltelite in der Umgebung von Freiburg, ist da die Ärtzliche Versorgung der Uni so gut???


----------



## Sahnie (28. Juni 2007)

trailblaster schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal auf die Spiele in Peking gespannt, da werden bestimmt die Nationen mit dem besten Doping alles abräumen. China, Russland und die USA... wenn man sich mal den Frauen MTB Weltcup ansieht... ich hoffe ja immer noch das der Bikesport sauberer ist, aber ich bin skeptisch. Was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> Vielleicht liegen die Kommentare ja auch am Bike, wenn wir uns auf nem Hollandrad ertüchtigen würden dann gäbs die vielleicht nicht.



Wie man nach den letzten Wochen noch mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen kann ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## l'escargot (6. Juli 2007)

trailblaster schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal auf die Spiele in Peking gespannt, da werden bestimmt die Nationen mit dem besten Doping alles abräumen. China, Russland und die USA... wenn man sich mal den Frauen MTB Weltcup ansieht... ich hoffe ja immer noch das der Bikesport sauberer ist, aber ich bin skeptisch. Was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach zieht sich das Doping im Leistungssport quer durch alle Natioinen, auch im Bikesport. Alle dopen, nicht nur die Chinesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Juli 2007)

Ich denke man kann oder sollte net alle über einen kamm scheren, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. 
Gedopt wird schon seit Jahrhunderten früher wars legal, was mich nur ärgert das man heute mal wieder nur auf uns Radsportlern rumhackt. 
Ich sag nur chinesische Schwimmerinnen, die sehen teilweise so aus als hätten sie da Medizinschränkchen gleich mit gefressen. 
Möcht net wissen was im Fußball, Tennis, Boxen oder anderen Sportarten so läuft. 
Ich würde wie im Bodybuilding zwei Kategorien einführen, Naturalradfahrer und die die sich Chemiezeug einfahren.
Dann gibt es keine zwei Meinungen und die Chemischen Radfahrer dezimieren sich von selbst weil sie irgendwann tot umfallen.


----------



## ficosk8 (8. Juli 2007)

hahahaha...
Das PRoblem ist dass sie ja leider nicht tot umfallen... zumindest nicht die meisten...
Irgendwie ist das Problem ********... Es gibt so viel Tecnologie dass man jeden Tag was neues erfindet... und die Doper immer neue Methoden die ja sogar legal sein können benutzen können... Besser es wäre das Doping nie verboten gewesen wäre und mit den Opfern der Drogen die Doper vermindert hätten anstatt sich zuvermehren...
Aber das ist auch Idylle :S...
Ich weiß nicht was man machen könnte aber hier in Deutschland fühle ich mich nicht mehr ganz wohl wenn ich auf der Straße trainiere und denke was wohl die Autofahrer von uns so denken... Und ab und zu hört man ja auch was :S...

PS: Eine gute Idee ist diese Organisation für den sauberen Sport mit den grünen Armbändern... aber das könnte ja auch verkommen :S


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (8. Juli 2007)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=27531


----------



## ficosk8 (9. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> 15 min 500 Watt? Bei einen Hobbyradler? Das will ich sehen!
> 
> Der "normale" Radfahrer wird bei ca. 150-200 W Abbruchleistung (3 min durchhalten) an seine Grenzen stossen, ein ambitionierter Hobbyfahrer bei etwa 350-450 W. Spitzensportler (Profi) wird ca. 500 W schon eine Weile durchhalten, kurze Leistungsspitzen von 750-1000 W sind möglich.



Und Ulle 450 Watt Schnitt in einer Stunde... in seiner besten Form


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ficosk8 (9. Juli 2007)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=27531



Ja, cleansports....
Hätte mir eine angelegt wenn man nicht 5!! kaufen müßte... egal  hahaha


----------



## USA.MD (9. Juli 2007)

spudi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin in voller Radmontur an einen Gockel-Grillwagen gefahren und hab ein halbes bestellt.
> Darauf die Frage: "Solls ein gedoptes sein?"
> ...




Wobei viele Gockel wahrscheinlich wirklich gedopt sein werden.


----------



## plexi32 (9. Juli 2007)

Als ich vor 2 Woche nen Berg in Thüringen (bis max. 26% Steigung) hochgehechelt bin, wurde mir auch vorgeworfen, ich seie gedopt!! 

Auch Hobbyradler mit unrasierten Beinen!  

Aber das Argument mit Kriegsverbrecher bei Älteren leuten ist gut!! ;-) Steinwerfer bei Jahrgang 68ern geht aber auch!!

Gruß


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Juli 2007)

Endlich ist er da, der Erythropoetin (EPO) - Song. Holt schon mal den
Langenscheidt Diktionär raus... 

http://www.ride.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=309 

Gruss


----------



## ficosk8 (12. Juli 2007)

Hahahahhahahah
Was ist das den für eine Sprache :S ?
Ein bisschen Spanisch ist wohl dazwischen :OP


----------

